# MES30 not burning chips hack



## chef k-dude (Feb 24, 2018)

Been a while since I've been here, but was clearing some picture off my phone and found these.

One of the problems with the MES and similar style smokers is, its sometimes too efficient and holds temp so well the element barely cycles on. You can combat some of this by not preheating, using the heat-up period to set some smoke on your product early on, then keep the vent wide open to exchange more air.

The problem I have encountered is, even with that, when its really hot outside, the box still doesn't cycle the element enough to burn the chips well, and if you are smoking something that only takes a couple hours, well, then you dont have 12 hours of "smoke opportunity"...you need that smoke on that product _*now*_.

Sure, the Amazin products are sold and often recommended here for such situations, I just wanted some other solution rather than go buy another product to make the product I already bought...work.

And then there it was, sitting on my garage shelf. My Mapp torch. I could not believe I hadn't thought of it before. You need to know the anatomy of your box to be sure to aim correctly and of course we're playing with fire with a torch, but I'm a trained welder...I got this!

Problem solved. Chips burned, product received the smoke it needed.


----------



## normanaj (Feb 24, 2018)

Get an AMNPS or an AMNTS and save yourself a whole bunch of time and frustration,I now you mentioned these but that hack will require you to constantly hover around burning chips every 20 minutes.



> Sure, the Amazin products are sold and often recommended here for such situations, I just wanted some other solution rather than go buy another product to make the product I already bought...work.


You just bought another product...the Benzo and accompanying tank.Keep these two items buy an AMNPS/TS.I personally could never go back to using the chip loader,its sole purpose is now a way to regulate airflow.


----------



## lovethemeats (Feb 24, 2018)

I use my chip loader for quick smokes once in a blue moon. The AMNPS is my go to for everything else. And since the MES was made to except this unit. You don't need to waste money on the mailbox mod if you don't want to.


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 24, 2018)

I use that head on a propane tank for lighting my amnps. It works every time. My fan mod also helps a ton when there is no airflow in the summer.


----------



## lovethemeats (Feb 24, 2018)

Now that's cool. So that whole piece just slides right in. You modified the hole correct.


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 24, 2018)

lovethemeats said:


> Now that's cool. So that whole piece just slides right in. You modified the hole correct.


Thanks!
The hole is unmodified. it was coincidental that the baffles removed from my motorcycle could be repurposed by breaking the spot welds on one end and reattaching the removed end to the opposite end backwards. I then mounted a variable speed usb fan with zip ties and voila.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 24, 2018)

You missed the point. The MES smoker/ovens should be used at temperatures where it *does* cycle enough to keep the chips burning. 225-275° works.
The best resolution is to use it as an oven. And do a 'mailbox' mod. Which is to add a smoke generator, like an AMNPS, in an external chamber, with 3" dryer aluminum hose and fittings.
Or, to simply place the AMNPS inside your oven.
These ways the MES does work, and works well. Very well.
I knew I would be making my MES 30 into the smoker I needed for Cheese and Chocolate, to Moscow Moose fannies.
Ambient to full bore.

Your way, the ash in the chip pan is blown helter skelter and your food gets a nice coating of ash. :p (I was born in the dark, but it wasn't last night.)

I knew going in I would have to modify mine to make it do everything I've managed with my old ways. Now, it can cold smoke, or do anything up to it's designed 275° top. Because the smoke is totally independent of the oven's cycling.
Use your torch to light an AMNPS, instead of blowing ash on your food. ;) o_O


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 25, 2018)

sm0kin said:


> .



Accepted. I can understand how you may have thought my post was directed towards you.
I assure you it was not. :cool:

Any of us could aim a torch at a pan of chips to try and lite it, and the result would be flying ash.
Also, reason to use electric heat. It won't dislodge the ash. But someting lost in translation from Engrish to Mandarin.
So we are left to Great American Ingenuity A-MaZe-N wood fuel burners.


Now, did you get your replacement MES 40 yet?
We're dying out here to find out if your variable air source will fit the port on it.
Inquiring minds wanna know. ;):)


----------



## normanaj (Feb 25, 2018)

> Any of us could aim a torch at a pan of chips to try and lite it, and the result would be flying ash.



Ya but that ash leaves such a delicious crispy bark!;)


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 25, 2018)

normanaj said:


> Ya but that ash leaves such a delicious crispy bark!;)



LOL! And... it cements the juices in like a damn holds water! LOL!


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 25, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Accepted. I can understand how you may have thought my post was directed towards you.
> I assure you it was not. :cool:
> 
> Any of us could aim a torch at a pan of chips to try and lite it, and the result would be flying ash.
> ...



Sadly the second unit arrived damaged also
 :( 
On the upside, Walmart gave me $75 in gift cards for the hassle and then price matched Academy’s price of $249. I’m all in with 3 year warranty for right at $200 bucks. As far as the mod fitting, I think the diameter is the same but the overall length will need to be shorter which is no big deal. I hope to get the new undamaged one Wednesday this week


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 25, 2018)

sm0kin said:


> Sadly the second unit arrived damaged also
> :(
> On the upside, Walmart gave me $75 in gift cards for the hassle and then price matched Academy’s price of $249. I’m all in with 3 year warranty for right at $200 bucks. As far as the mod fitting, I think the diameter is the same but the overall length will need to be shorter which is no big deal. I hope to get the new undamaged one Wednesday this week



Holy Mackerel! Two wrecked! Somebody needs to go back to sweepin floors and away from the freight dock.
Glad they are compensating you for the hassles.
You use an AMNPS or AMNTS? Thinking maybe you won't need the guts, just the element, your AMN, and your draft inducer. But if you were to pull the guts, the bayonet mounting would go away.
You'll figure it out. I hope Wally World gets you an acceptable MES 40 soon.
Inquiring minds still wanna know out here. :) I like technological advances.


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 28, 2018)

Got the third MES40 today in good condition, finally. The fan mod fits, but just barely. There is probably less than 1/8” of overall diameter difference between the baffle and the hole in the mes40. The new smoker uses a much shorter chip loader as well, so my fan mod will have to be cut down. Hopefully I’ll have time his weekend to take some pics after modding the mod.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 1, 2018)

sm0kin said:


> Got the third MES40 today in good condition, finally. The fan mod fits, but just barely. There is probably less than 1/8” of overall diameter difference between the baffle and the hole in the mes40. The new smoker uses a much shorter chip loader as well, so my fan mod will have to be cut down. Hopefully I’ll have time his weekend to take some pics after modding the mod.



Mod you mod to make it fit a mod-ern sm0ker. :rolleyes:


----------



## bikr4jc (Mar 2, 2018)

Can someone shed some light on the AMNTS, how is it used with this unit.. and is it the 12" unit needed?  
I currently use a propane smoker but will be purchasing the MES30 and want to make sure I got the MOD right before I start... Thanks


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 2, 2018)

bikr4jc said:


> Can someone shed some light on the AMNTS, how is it used with this unit.. and is it the 12" unit needed?
> I currently use a propane smoker but will be purchasing the MES30 and want to make sure I got the MOD right before I start... Thanks



Sure JC,
The AMNTS is the Tube smoker that burns pellets. Most folks I've seen use the tube smokers on grills.
But with a box like the MES 30/40's many opt for the AMNPS, which is a tray shape and will burn up to 12 hours. (I and another Friend here both get 11 hours out of ours, but that is probably do to moisture content of the pellets.)
Both will work, but I don't know how long the tube type runs. Oh, it sez 4 hours.
So there's a big difference. You might need to refill the TS on a longer smoke. Like if you were doing a cold smoke and wanted a longer amount of smoke. The PS is going to go a long burn without any attendance needed.
The tray type fits into a "Mailbox Mod" good. Don't know if the tube would as well as the tray will.
Also, the Pellet Tray has the pyramidal separators to enhance the combustion of the pellets. Better airflow, less crossfiring.
You can, and many do, just set the TS or PS into the lower shelf or bottom of the MES 30/40. But for us cheesie smokers, we use a mod to get cooler smoke. I get upset if my cheese melts. LMAO! :D
Hope that helps. ;)


----------



## bikr4jc (Mar 3, 2018)

So you would light the pellets then place in unit.. thanks for info..


----------



## cmayna (Mar 3, 2018)

blkr4jc,  I see you use a Masterbuilt gasser.  If it has two doors, you might consider using an AMNTS.  It was originally designed for propane smokers.  But keep in mind it's all location, location, location of the AMNTS. Mine works like a chump....er champ.

Back to the original program....if using a AMNTS in whatever smoker you have, if you feel that too much smoke is being generated try filling the tube only half way, turn it horizontally and shake it side to side to level out the pellets in the tube.  You will see the bottom half of the tube with pellets.    If I want a real light smoke, I'll fill only 1/3rd of the tube before I shake it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 3, 2018)

bikr4jc said:


> So you would light the pellets then place in unit.. thanks for info..



bikr4jc, to answer your question yes. Light the end let it burn for about 10 minutes and blow it out. Once it's smoldering place it in your smoker. Also make sure you have good airflow. 

Chris


----------



## bikr4jc (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks Guys!!  Got my head wrapped around this now..


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2018)

Going on 9 years ago I got my first MES Unit.
I used to open the door now & then to drop the Smoker Temp low enough to make the heat come on to make the chips smoke. I was about ready to call it quits!!
Then Todd Johnson invented the AMNS, which burned sawdust slowly & perfectly, up to about 200°-220° Smoker temp.
Then he invented the AMNPS, which burns Pellets or Sawdust at any Temp my MES puts out.
I Never Looked Back, and my MES & the AMNPS are Truly a Match Made in Smoker Heaven!!!
Thank You Todd!!!

Bear


----------



## bikr4jc (Mar 24, 2018)

Back again.. 
Got my 30 and the 3 row Amazing.. where are you guys placing the amazing? Only place it fits is on a shelf, seem just a bit too wide to fit on bottom tray..


----------



## normanaj (Mar 24, 2018)

> Back again..
> Got my 30 and the 3 row Amazing.. where are you guys placing the amazing? Only place it fits is on a shelf, seem just a bit too wide to fit on bottom tray..


This is why I went for the tube(s).Check out this mod for the tube,works great.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/basic-mod-for-the-amnts.271846/


----------



## sm0kin (Mar 24, 2018)

bikr4jc said:


> Back again..
> Got my 30 and the 3 row Amazing.. where are you guys placing the amazing? Only place it fits is on a shelf, seem just a bit too wide to fit on bottom tray..


The amnps was designed for the original gen 1 MES30 20070910 which had two rails on the left side as you can see in the photo. I believe you would be better off with the AMNTS in this case :/

Oh and for the record, my modified fan mod fits the MES40 :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2018)

bikr4jc said:


> Back again..
> Got my 30 and the 3 row Amazing.. where are you guys placing the amazing? Only place it fits is on a shelf, seem just a bit too wide to fit on bottom tray..




Where it goes depends on which Generation MES you have.
Do you know?

On Edit:  If you have the MES you showed back in November of 2010, that is a Generation #1. The AMNPS was designed to fit on the support rods in the bottom, to the left of the Chip burner assembly.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 24, 2018)

My AMNPS goes in my MOD box and feeds through an 8' X 3" aluminum dryer vent tube to a 3" elbow into the stripped out chip feeder native hole.
All the sm00ke, no creosote, and no ash inside the MES 30. And I can fiddle with the smoke source without disturbing the MES box. ;) And the MES  heater maintains the IT of the oven, without trying to make sm00ke.
Crazy like a fox I are. Everybodies mileage varies.... :)


----------



## bikr4jc (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## dr k (Mar 25, 2018)

A simple AMNTS mod would be to get a 3"x24" snap lock rigid aluminum vent tube @ $3.00 and stick it in the chip loader hole and support the other end.  Get a couple steel rods than slide through the AMNTS perf steel holes that are about 2-7/8" long to suspend the AMNTS inside the vent tube.  It's in the intake draft like the mailbox mod without the mailbox.


----------



## chef k-dude (May 11, 2018)

Somehow I knew this thread would start an add-on smolder smoker advertisement. My point was how to avoid buying more devices for a device that only struggles in the heat. My MES has no problem burning chips except for when the outdoor temps are above 85-90 F. 

Also, I dont really mind adding chips and checking things every now and then 30-60 minutes-ish. With the electric smoker, the cord could be accidentally loosened, the breaker trip...the remote for this smoker can accidentally turn the unit off if mishandled somehow or touched the wrong way without noticing it. Keeping an eye on it, to me, just makes sense and I dont find adding chips to be some laborious duty. Pull chip pan out, handful or two of chips in, insert chip pan and rotate...I find this to be easy and simple. I'm usually dong something else around the house when smoking anyway, I'm nearby.

In the few times I've done this, I've never blown ash all over the box, in fact the thought never occurred to me which tells me I saw nothing of the sort after using the torch. The only concern I had was damaging something around the element, but further inspection showed its unlikely.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2018)

chef k-dude said:


> Somehow I knew this thread would start an add-on smolder smoker advertisement. My point was how to avoid buying more devices for a device that only struggles in the heat. My MES has no problem burning chips except for when the outdoor temps are above 85-90 F.
> 
> Also, I dont really mind adding chips and checking things every now and then 30-60 minutes-ish. With the electric smoker, the cord could be accidentally loosened, the breaker trip...the remote for this smoker can accidentally turn the unit off if mishandled somehow or touched the wrong way without noticing it. Keeping an eye on it, to me, just makes sense and I dont find adding chips to be some laborious duty. Pull chip pan out, handful or two of chips in, insert chip pan and rotate...I find this to be easy and simple. I'm usually dong something else around the house when smoking anyway, I'm nearby.
> 
> In the few times I've done this, I've never blown ash all over the box, in fact the thought never occurred to me which tells me I saw nothing of the sort after using the torch. The only concern I had was damaging something around the element, but further inspection showed its unlikely.




If you're happy with the results you're getting by putting chips and/or chunks in the MES chip drawer that's Great---Keep doing that.
The problem that normally arrises when using the built-in smoke generator isn't just having to bother loading it every 30 minutes or so.
The problems are the fact that it stops smoking when the heating element stops, which happens more often in the Summer, but is still a problem in other seasons.
The biggest problem is the lack of consistent smoke, such as:
No smoke when starting out. Then light smoke, Then Nice Smoke, Then Heavy Smoke, *Then Too Heavy Smoke,* Then Heavy again, Then Nice Smoke, Then Light Smoke, Back to No Smoke. Then reload & start the whole cycle again.
That *"Too Heavy Smoke"* can cause Bitter tasting food, even if it only happens a few times & for only short times.

The AMNPS, when fully loaded, and properly lit can give you up to 11 hours of perfect smoke without touching it for those 11 hours.

However like I said, "If you are happy with your results, stick to whatever you are doing."
Don't fix what isn't broken.
8 years ago, after trying things like opening my door every now & then to drop the heat enough for the heating element to come on more often, and only putting 3 or 4 chips in at a time to avoid the real heavy smoke & bad taste, I was about to give up on Smoking with my first MES, but Todd invented the first AMNS just in time to save my Smoking ability. I never looked back at putting chips through that side tube, and it's been a Pleasure.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (May 11, 2018)

chef k-dude said:


> Somehow I knew this thread would start an add-on smolder smoker advertisement. My point was how to avoid buying more devices for a device that only struggles in the heat. My MES has no problem burning chips except for when the outdoor temps are above 85-90 F.
> 
> Also, I dont really mind adding chips and checking things every now and then 30-60 minutes-ish. With the electric smoker, the cord could be accidentally loosened, the breaker trip...the remote for this smoker can accidentally turn the unit off if mishandled somehow or touched the wrong way without noticing it. Keeping an eye on it, to me, just makes sense and I dont find adding chips to be some laborious duty. Pull chip pan out, handful or two of chips in, insert chip pan and rotate...I find this to be easy and simple. I'm usually dong something else around the house when smoking anyway, I'm nearby.
> 
> In the few times I've done this, I've never blown ash all over the box, in fact the thought never occurred to me which tells me I saw nothing of the sort after using the torch. The only concern I had was damaging something around the element, but further inspection showed its unlikely.



By all means, if yours works for what you want to do with it, help yourself.
Mine would not. And for many of the reasons many here do modifications to perfect the functions.
So do carry on, carrying on.


----------



## dr k (May 11, 2018)

chef k-dude said:


> Somehow I knew this thread would start an add-on smolder smoker advertisement. My point was how to avoid buying more devices for a device that only struggles in the heat. My MES has no problem burning chips except for when the outdoor temps are above 85-90 F.
> 
> Also, I dont really mind adding chips and checking things every now and then 30-60 minutes-ish. With the electric smoker, the cord could be accidentally loosened, the breaker trip...the remote for this smoker can accidentally turn the unit off if mishandled somehow or touched the wrong way without noticing it. Keeping an eye on it, to me, just makes sense and I dont find adding chips to be some laborious duty. Pull chip pan out, handful or two of chips in, insert chip pan and rotate...I find this to be easy and simple. I'm usually dong something else around the house when smoking anyway, I'm nearby.
> 
> In the few times I've done this, I've never blown ash all over the box, in fact the thought never occurred to me which tells me I saw nothing of the sort after using the torch. The only concern I had was damaging something around the element, but further inspection showed its unlikely.


I had no need for a torch before so that was my first device I had to buy.  I made a tube smoke generator from stuff around the house for pellets for cold smoking in my grill and kamado before I got an Mes.  Then I won a AMNTS, Pitmasters Choice pellets and Qmatz from Todd. Then bought a Mes Gen 1 40".  Since I did things backwards I have never used chips in the Mes.  So I never had to buy chips and when reordering pellets from Todd I got the AMNPS for lighter perfect smoke for long or short smokes.  The kicker is that I gave this setup to my daughter and son in law with mailbox mod so I got to buy/build everything again.  The next devices you'll inevitably buy are high heat quick disconnect lugs for the heating element which I immediately replaced on my new smoker after seasoning and confident there were no mfg defects.  Both my Mes' I've owned are identical Gen 1 40" and both maxed at 255*F so I bought a PID device to get 275* or a little higher. Recently my appliance extension cord corroded and failed so I bought a new one of those devices.  I should be good for quite some time. I hope.


----------



## SonnyE (May 11, 2018)

dr k said:


> I had no need for a torch before so that was my first device I had to buy.  I made a tube smoke generator from stuff around the house for pellets for cold smoking in my grill and kamado before I got an Mes.  Then I won a AMNTS, Pitmasters Choice pellets and Qmatz from Todd. Then bought a Mes Gen 1 40".  Since I did things backwards I have never used chips in the Mes.  So I never had to buy chips and when reordering pellets from Todd I got the AMNPS for lighter perfect smoke for long or short smokes.  The kicker is that I gave this setup to my daughter and son in law with mailbox mod so I got to buy/build everything again.  The next devices you'll inevitably buy are high heat quick disconnect lugs for the heating element which I immediately replaced on my new smoker after seasoning and confident there were no mfg defects.  Both my Mes' I've owned are identical Gen 1 40" and both maxed at 255*F so I bought a PID device to get 275* or a little higher. Recently my appliance extension cord corroded and failed so I bought a new one of those devices.  I should be good for quite some time. I hope.



You Lucky dog Doctor K!

I've long had a soldering torch around. I use it on one of those 1 pound propane cylinders like camp stoves, propane BBQ's, and the likes use.
So it can definitely move stuff around and blow ash around, as well as fire up brickettes.
Ain't no crack pipe/kitchen magician cutesy torch for browning up whipped cream.

It's a Manly Match. ;)


----------

